# Where to find baltic birch plywood?



## Rob Cheetham (14 Jul 2020)

I have been scrolling for a few years now. Not as much as I like to but I love it when i get time to do it. Im part of a couple scrolling groups on fb and its mostly americans most of the time. Baltic birch seems to be what they use alot of the time.

I bought some of ebay that stated to be baltic birch but I have never been sure wheather this is real baltic birch or not. On really detailed fret work it seems very brittle the stuff ive bought, which is a4 4mm sheets. Ive also heard mayby that its called that over in america but over hear its not.

How can I tell real baltic birch plywood from the fake stuff.

Also if anyone has any suppliers to hand that they use could you please let me know. Would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## whatknot (14 Jul 2020)

Hi , I am also in the UK (Cornwall) and have often seen mention of Baltic birch plywood

The timber merchants I have dealt with either don't recognise it as a term or don't stock it 

When I have found someone who stocks it its an exhorbitent price

For some years I have used what I would term bog standard ply from various places, until the last year I have had no issues with voids, which is often the reason baltic birch is suggested as being better, but the last year has seen my usual suppliers with a very light faced ply which on occasion has had some voids

When you say fake stuff, I think all you need to do is have a good look at the product before you buy, its usually pretty obvious if it has voids or soft layers in the core 

These are listed as suppliers of baltic birch but haven't bought any from them myself, I can't afford a second mortgage ;-) 

Let us know if you find a supplier and the costs

I just use what I can get 

GREAT BRITAIN

Hanson Plywood
DHH Timber
James Latham plc
Meyer Timber
Timbmet
Jennor Timber


----------



## pulleyt (14 Jul 2020)

About five years ago I contacted Farmwood Timber Products Ltd in West Hallam, Derbyshire (which I think is fairly near to you) and they were happy for me to look through their off-cuts of birch ply. I was looking for material to make a couple of automata style money boxes. I came away with what I needed and much more for a very reasonable price, ranging from 4mm to 24 mm thick pieces.

I don't know if they still do this but you can contact them via their web site at https://www.farmwoodproducts.co.uk/contact

PS it was all very fine quality birch ply


----------



## robgul (14 Jul 2020)

I think the identifier between Baltic and regular birch plywood is the number of veneers/plys - Baltic has more, thinner veneers and is thus presumably more stable etc. [I'm only going on memory from the dim and distant past when I also used blockboard, which seems pretty much defunct nowadays]


----------



## loftyhermes (14 Jul 2020)

Some model shops or suppliers sell Birch ply. Try Hobbies or SLEC, I've used both but SLEC has a bigger choice. There maybe others but I've only used these two.
https://www.hobbies.co.uk/materials/wood
https://www.slecuk.com


----------



## Bungalowbill63 (14 Jul 2020)

Hi guys,I have used birch plywood for 40+ years as a die maker and only the best plywood is up to the job.
If your supplier is unable or unwilling to name the manufacturer then go elsewhere as they are probably selling rubbish!,
The best plywood is interior grade, called this because of the glue 
The manufacturers to look for are...
Metas plywood,
Koskissen
Sveza
All thicknesses are made by them and they also make plywood with clear lacquer on both sides
Have a look at their websites 
Quality counts!!!!


----------



## RogerS (15 Jul 2020)

Looking at this website https://www.pbplywood.com they sell baltic pine on birch plywood and so I was wondering if the term 'baltic birch' was another way of expressing that?


----------



## Yojevol (15 Jul 2020)

RogerS":3l77ci1p said:


> Looking at this website https://www.pbplywood.com they sell baltic pine on birch plywood and so I was wondering if the term 'baltic birch' was another way of expressing that?


I think you have misread the website. That is birch plywood with a thin veneer of pine to make it look like pine. I'm surprised that the basic birch ply they stock is only BB/BB which can have largish repair patches on both sides.
I have recently purchased B/BB, ie, one good side with the other having repair patches, from Timbmet.
Brian


----------

